# Clockworkmod not working.



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I sbf'd back to .340 and flashed TBHs all in one .596 rooted stock. Now it wont boot into clockworkmod recovery. I keep trying to flash it using rom manager and each time it says, "Files downloaded successfully" but when I bootstrap/reboot it just hangs on the M. Any ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you check to see if the hijack file and the logwrapper files were installed. Might be an issue with the two files
Since it is hanging there.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

try using the actual d2bootstrapper instead of doing it in rom manager...iv had issues where rom manager wouldnt load clockwork either


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I am using D2 Bootstrap. I even tried liberty toolbox bootstrap reboot with the same outcome. I don't think cwmr is actually flashing.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

